# Blast from the Past: Manimal



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

"Dr. Jonathan Chase - wealthy, young, handsome. A man with the brightest of futures. A man with the darkest of pasts. From Africa's deepest recesses, to the rarest peaks of Tibet. Heir to his father's legacy and the worlds darkest mysteries...Jonathan Chase, master of the secrets that divide man from animal, animal from man, Manimal."

Cast:
Simon MacCorkindale 
Role: Jonathan Chase
Glyn Turman 
Role: Tyrone C. Earl (pilot) 
Melody Anderson 
Role: Brooke Mackenzie 
Michael D. Roberts 
Role: Tyrone 'Ty' C. Earl 
William Conrad 
Role: Narrator 
Reni Santoni 
Role: Lt. Nick Rivera


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 25, 2005)

This was a great family series - a man who changes into animals at will. Great stuff - and a concept that will surely be revised for modern audiences in one form or another.


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 25, 2005)

LOL... And I thought I was the only one who remembers this short lived series. IMO it would be neat to be able to transform into any animal in the world. Personally though, I probably would be transforming into a horse a lot of the time. Or a bird.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Erm, why a horse???

The series, for me, was boring... I enjoyed the pilot, but then it was the same thing each week...

I suppose the series was created out of a mixture of legends and myths... Such as werewolves, and some Native American Indian mythos...

And may have been partially responsible for the Animages (from Harry Potter) and the TV series Animorphs!!!


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 27, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Erm, why a horse???
> 
> The series, for me, was boring... I enjoyed the pilot, but then it was the same thing each week...
> 
> ...


 
Horses have always been an obsession for me. I never owned one, and can't ride, but I'm an avid horse racing fan and artist. Even my screen name Alysheba is the name of a champion racehorse in the USA.


----------

